# Litespeed Xicon 2011 or Merlin Cyrene?



## afentis

Litespeed Xicon 2011 or Merlin Cyrene?

I know the Litespeed Xicon 2011 is perfect for long distances. 
Besides, clearly says the manufacturer. 
_...T3 frames such as the Litespeed Xicon and Pisgah were created to be lightweight and nimble workhorses for those logging serious mileage._

But I doubt if the Merlin Cyrene makes for long distances, as brevet.
_ ...The Cyrene is the bike for those who prefer riding over racing.
...It features a shorter top tube and taller head tube, allowing it to become our most popular road bike that will go any distance or speed in comfort._
http://www.merlinbike.com/bike.aspx?content=RD-cyrene

Can someone clear the nature of the Merlin bike? Is for racing or brevet?

Which bike should I choose for brevet with most comfort features,
Litespeed Xicon 2011 or Merlin Cyrene?


----------



## Weav

sounds like you want the Merlin. I'd also look into the Lynskey Sportive.


----------



## afentis

Please focus only like these two bikes.
I do not care more Merlin just trying to clarify the identity of the bicycle use. 
The Χikon is really long distances.

It focuses on two points.
What this means is that for racing, _(...The Cyrene is the bike for those who prefer riding over racing.)_ or for long distances, offering comfort?_ (...It features a shorter top tube and taller head tube, allowing it to become our most popular road bike that will go any distance or speed in comfort.)_  

Someone knowledgeable can enlighten me?


----------



## Weav

For a brevet with most comfort features you should choose the Cyrene. It's not a race bike, the geometry doesn't really lend itself to that. 

The Xicon is going to allow you to mix it up a little more on the fast club rides while being very suitable for brevets. 

If comfort on brevets are your focus then the Cyrene is your bike. If you like to do some of the faster local club rides then the Xicon will probably work out better for you while not sacrificing much in the way of long distance comfort, but the Cyrene sounds like it is the most comfortable bike for distance.


----------



## afentis

Can you tell me based on what evidence supports your views? 
Also on the Cyrene that is not replaceable derailleur hanger I see this as a disadvantage?


----------



## Weav

afentis said:


> Can you tell me based on what evidence supports your views?


Research. FWIW you don't have to believe me.



afentis said:


> Also on the Cyrene that is not replaceable derailleur hanger I see this as a disadvantage?


Yes, this is always a disadvantage, however "The use of 6-4 plate in the dropouts is critical. Merlin's dropouts are so nearly indestructible that often a hanger bolt breaks off inside the dropout threading before the dropout bends! 6-4 titanium is not as ductile as 3-2.5, hence it has not been extruded into tubing yet where its strength exceeds that of 3-2.5. But in plate form its strength is a great deal higher than 3-2.5". 

Which bike are you leaning towards?


----------



## afentis

Thanks...for your investments.

Both bikes do the same job and ...same price.
In the mind, will choose Xicon (Micro-sized dropout with replaceable derailleur hanger)
In the heart, Cyrene (beautiful art bike)

,,,more to Xicon, we shall see.
now research for more information.


----------



## Weav

Looks like Lightspeed and Merlin are owned by the same company now and are probably sharing technology. There is some good information located about Merlin bikes here, the technology & factory tour sections are especially interesting. http://www.bikyle.com/MerlinRd.asp

If both bikes did basically the same job, I think I'd lean toward the Cyrene since it's such a beautiful bike that is begging to be ridden. The Cyrene is more traditionally shaped with it's tubing and the Xicon is more current. Hard to go wrong either way. I say go with your heart. Good luck!


----------



## psycleridr

to sum it up based on the geometry as described
The shorter TT and taller HT means you will be a little more upright and less bent over which is why it may be more confortable over the long run. Plus it is kinda a work of art.

The Xicon sounds similiar but maybe a little more sporty. you would have to ceheck out the actual geometries for both bikes to see how much of a difference it makes. FWIW you could probably get same position on Xicon by adding spacers and playing with seatpost/seat position. I dont think you can get the same positioning with the Cyrene as you can on the Xicon


----------



## velowilliam

Research Merlins and Litespeeds with integrated headsets before purchasing them. They had problems with those headtubes (they were "never quite right" as a former employee posted at: 'bike forums..."anyone know why litespeed gave up on integrated headsets? (no guesses please!)". They went back to only producing conventional tubing for the head tube in 2007. This bike appears to be the one a friend sent back to ABG? Not entirely sure it is though. I really can't read this and not give you a heads up...hope you haven't already decided.


----------

